# Native American Poem?



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi. It has been a while since I have last posted, but my Golden Patsy is thriving. Last night our good friend's Flat Coated Retriever Buddy crossed the golden bridge. A long time ago on here, someone had shared a beautiful work about a dog crossing the bridge. I am pretty sure it was native American, but the gist of it was that if you go to a place where you and your dog used to go to at night, and look up in the sky, you will see a star brighter than usual. That is your dog, signalling that he is on the other side, waiting. 

I thought that I had the site bookmarked, and I cannot find it. I would love to find it again. I remember that it was on a sort of blog, but not much more than that. Anyone know what I am talking about? I want to share it with my friend.

Thank you so much.

John


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sorry for your friends loss of his Flatcoat. I forget who used to post that story/poem but did find it on another site. (scroll down)


Yetholme Yorkies

* ​


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here it is, written by a friend of mine.


****THE STAR****​ The ***STAR*** (c) Doug Coulter 7/96 "All Rights Reserved" 
I have used the star three times in my life and it has worked all three times. I used it when my parents died and in July of l996 when I lost my Golden Retriever Tammy. Part of the blood that flows through my body is Native American, and the Star was told to me years ago by a wise old lady. I have felt the pain first hand of losing a dog and feel I must share the Star with other dog owners in their time of need. 
When someone leaves this earth they must take a very long and lonely journey, what I am going to tell you is how to find out if that journey was successful. 
You must have loved your dog when he was alive and upon his death feel as if your heart has been ripped from your body.
The star will not work if it's a false gesture on your part.
You must follow the steps exactly the way I will tell you to find that star. 
Go into the night the first clear night you have in your area. 
Go to a spot you and your dog used to go.
Close your eyes and talk to your dog as if he is sitting right by your side, don't rush it, tears will flow like a giant river.
All at once you will feel a very strange sensation, it will feel as if the dog is sitting right by your side. 
At that moment open your eyes and look to the sky, look all over, but mostly in the North, Northeast portion. 
All at once you will see the brightest and warmest star in the sky ,it will be the one blinking. 
It will draw your attention to it.
At that moment close your eyes, then open them again and if you see that star again it is you dog telling you that he has had a successful journey. 
That star will stay in the same spot night after night until your grieving is over, then it will disappear- never to be seen by you again until you too have made that successful journey. 
When your journey is complete, you too will put your star in the sky.


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, that is it. Thank you very much. This is so beautiful.

John


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*John*



Patsy's Parents said:


> Hi. It has been a while since I have last posted, but my Golden Patsy is thriving. Last night our good friend's Flat Coated Retriever Buddy crossed the golden bridge. A long time ago on here, someone had shared a beautiful work about a dog crossing the bridge. I am pretty sure it was native American, but the gist of it was that if you go to a place where you and your dog used to go to at night, and look up in the sky, you will see a star brighter than usual. That is your dog, signalling that he is on the other side, waiting.
> 
> I thought that I had the site bookmarked, and I cannot find it. I would love to find it again. I remember that it was on a sort of blog, but not much more than that. Anyone know what I am talking about? I want to share it with my friend.
> 
> ...


John: So glad that Patsy is thriving. Very sad to hear about Buddy, the Flat Coated Retriever. I'm sure all of our dogs that have gone before are playing with him now. Glad someone was ale to find this poem for all of us.


----------

